# New shrimp tank..



## Frenchi (13 Mar 2014)

Morning ppl 
I have setup my first proper shrimp tank. Just hoping I've done it correctly .. It's 30 ltr housing 5 crystal reds,1 assassin snail and a baby bristle nose about 1" long 

Your thoughts would be appreciated  please 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire (13 Mar 2014)

Hiya! Looks a nice start! What kind of rock are you using?
Just be aware that the BN will get a bit big for in there, and if you're wanting to try and breed the shrimp then watch the assassin snail as there have been reports of them eating baby shrimp!


----------



## allan angus (13 Mar 2014)

looking good


----------



## dw1305 (13 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 





Claire said:


> What kind of rock are you using


 I've got some concerns about the rock as well, it looks like limestone. Red Cherry Shrimps like hard water, but Crystal Reds need lower dKH.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Frenchi (13 Mar 2014)

Claire said:


> Hiya! Looks a nice start! What kind of rock are you using?
> Just be aware that the BN will get a bit big for in there, and if you're wanting to try and breed the shrimp then watch the assassin snail as there have been reports of them eating baby shrimp!


Hi Claire it's ocean rock but well matured from another tank  ... The bn is 1 of about 25 baby's from another tank so I'll move it when it gets bigger .. I wasn't aware of the assassin snail eating shrimp though I will have to look out for that thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (13 Mar 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  I've got some concerns about the rock as well, it looks like limestone. Red Cherry Shrimps like hard water, but Crystal Reds need lower dKH.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hi darrel it is well matured ocean rock .. So shouldn't affect the water too much .. I hope so anyway 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (13 Mar 2014)

Hi all,





Frenchi said:


> well matured ocean rock


 That is definitely biogenic limestone, and will raise your pH and hardness.

Do you have a conductivity (TDS) meter?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Frenchi (13 Mar 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, That is definitely biogenic limestone, and will raise your pH and hardness.
> 
> Do you have a conductivity (TDS) meter?
> 
> cheers Darrel


O right I'd better get a test meter ... It's always been ok in my other tanks but not with shrimp  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jafooli (13 Mar 2014)

Good luck with your shrimp 

They don't do much, but yet I find them more interesting to watch than my own fish.


----------



## Frenchi (13 Mar 2014)

Jafooli said:


> Good luck with your shrimp
> 
> They don't do much, but yet I find them more interesting to watch than my own fish.


Ta for that .. I'll see how I go with them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (14 Mar 2014)

I have done a ph check last night and this morning, both readings are telling me 7.2 ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire (14 Mar 2014)

What is your tap water ph? (i.e. Is there any change between tap and tank water?)


----------



## Frenchi (14 Mar 2014)

Claire said:


> What is your tap water ph? (i.e. Is there any change between tap and tank water?)


My tap water is 7.4 .. I do inject co2 so I'm assuming that is what causes the drop 
 I inject 1 bubble every 2 seconds, I'm quite new to the co2 injecting but have 3 tanks running with it so it's all trial and error for me .. The tank in question is only lightly planted as you can see so I just hope I'm going about it the right way 
I also dose with the Ei dosing kit  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire (15 Mar 2014)

The pH is fine really, slightly higher than ideal which is about 6.5 but nothing to worry about! Obviously the rocks aren't raising the pH then, but may be an idea to test the TDS (total dissolved solids) just to make totally sure that they aren't releasing anything into the water when you're keeping shrimp.
Do you have a drop checker for your co2? Didn't notice one in the picture, but excuse me if I missed it! Just that these are really useful for measuring your co2 levels correctly


----------



## Frenchi (15 Mar 2014)

Claire said:


> The pH is fine really, slightly higher than ideal which is about 6.5 but nothing to worry about! Obviously the rocks aren't raising the pH then, but may be an idea to test the TDS (total dissolved solids) just to make totally sure that they aren't releasing anything into the water when you're keeping shrimp.
> Do you have a drop checker for your co2? Didn't notice one in the picture, but excuse me if I missed it! Just that these are really useful for measuring your co2 levels correctly


If I'm honest I have have had them rocks for a good few years in my other tanks, there not crumbly like some bone,  I made sure of that when I bought it ... 
I really do need to get a TDS meter do u know of a good example at a not too expensive price? 
 I do have a few drop checkers, the one I had in this tank was a glass nano one with a ball on the end but the liquid never changed colour in any of my tanks ? So I bought the JBL ones they are very responsive. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (15 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 





> I really do need to get a TDS meter do u know of a good example at a not too expensive price?


 They are pretty simple meters (they are all conductivity meters), so a cheap (£30) one will give you an accurate reading. 

You want a "low range" meter (0-1,999 ppm microS) ideally.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Frenchi (16 Mar 2014)

Thanks Darrel .. I'll have a look at a few then  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

